# Bunnie Rescue



## Little Bunny (Nov 9, 2010)

There are many bunnies at the Gambrills Organic farm in Maryland.  The farmers are going to keep 4 Does and the rest will be killed for meat next week. Please help and adopt one or foster one if you can. There are a total of 27, both male and female. One Doe is pregnant. I have taken 2 and a friend of mine will be taking another 2. That leaves 21 bunnies that need a home by this weekend. I have contacted numerous rescues and had noresponse yet. I understand that most are full, but I can't look the other way and not try every resource that I can find. 

Photos available on http://tinyurl.com/28l3jma

I visit this farm once a week to pet, fill water and food bowls for these rabbits. Most are scared, but have come to know me. I do not use a cage in my home and my rabbits are all litter trained. As you all know from experience, these animals are great fun, we just have to be patient and loving. Thanks for looking and considering one. Please tell other rescues. We don't have much time. Please feel free to call me. 410-793-5314 Thank you for looking, Jackie


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 10, 2010)

good luck to finding them homes.


----------



## Little Bunny (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you so much! So far, we are doing pretty well and so many people are coming to their rescue. I will never purchase another bun from a store!! There are so many out there that need help and a good home.


----------

